# Cutsie Pied baby :)



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm totally in love with her and just wanted to share her cuteness.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, she's adorable and soo chubby, super babe!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

What a little chubster!  Interesting markings - bet she'll be gorgeous!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That a pretty porker!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

nice spots!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

OH lookit the little fatty and her pink nose!
I can see why you like her so much, she's seriously bringing the cute factor.


----------

